# Cat Pooed in my roommates bed



## LPCHPC (Dec 14, 2005)

HI all. Great forums here. Well, let me start by giving some background on what has transpired.


About six months ago, my roommate of 2 years moved out. I found a new roomate who moved on in. Anyway, Simon(my cat, now 9 yrs old) was not at all pleased with him and neihter was I to be frank. After about 4 months of living in the apt Simon decided it was best to poo, just poo, in his bed. Well, after that he decided move. Prior to the new roommate Simon would hardly, if ever, enter my roommates room. Never had he dropped a poo outside the box either, except for the occasional sticky, and thats only one nugget, not an entire load.

My former roommate of two years moved back at the begining of Dec. I assumed all would be fine since he is nice Simon and Simon was previously familiar with him. I have known this roommate since grade school( almost 23 years now) so I know he would not do anything mean to him. Well, last night when my roommate went to sleep he found Simon poop in his bed. I cant figure out why he did this, it is so embarassing. It happened once with the temporary roommate and now with my former roomate. I don't believe to be a physical problam as it has only happened twice in the past 3 months. HE still uses his box, which is cleaned regularly, eats fine and shows no abnormal signs. What could it be? Any suggestions would be great. Thanks everyone in advance


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

What I'm thinking is maybe the old roommate did something bad to him and he doesn't know that you got a new roommate. Because I heard that cats will poop in a person's bed if they are mad at them.


----------



## LPCHPC (Dec 14, 2005)

That was my first thought. although, cats are very intelligent and I thought he may remember my current roommates scent from already sharing the apt with him for two years. i hate to tell him he has to make sure he keeps the door closed. that sucks. mr. simon sure knows how to embarass his dad!!  

lucky i have known my roommate for so long and he wasn't irritaed by it. just want to solve the problem and make sure the kitty is happy.

any other thoughts would surely be great!!


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

It could be just your cats reaction to change. Roomates coming and going. Pooing outside the box can be caused even by a small amount of stress on the cat (i.e. changes in roommates). I think as long as your new roomie can get past what happened and stick around for a while it probably won't happen again. I had a similar problem recently and I think it was due to the fact Sean and I were not around as much for a span of a month. We were bad a couple of times also in that month about keeping up the litter box too so the kitties protested by pooping on my bathroom rug!


----------



## Snowbaby (Jul 6, 2004)

I agree that it's probably stress to change ... (as well as not liking the old roomie). Tell your current roommate to keep the door closed for a while until your kitty adjusts and mellows out.

One of our kitties poo'ed inside hubbies shoes when he was gone for a month and a half. He was definitely mad at him for leaving![/quote]


----------

